# Calling all Morocco Experts!



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi guys
Our much anticipated trip to Morocco is hopefully starting on Tuesday next week and I just have a couple of questions before we get on our way - although I'm sure we'll have lots more once we get there!
I have read in the Vicarious book that we can officially only take 1 bottle of wine and 1 of spirits - but reading on here it seems people do take more. Realistically are we likely to get alcohol confiscated and are there any precautions that we should take? 
We are planning to head in a clockwise direction and want to get a first stop that lets us find our feet. Would the site at Chefchaouen be the best one to head for? How long does it take o get there from the port?
Also a very helpful Dutch chap mentioned the Cascades at Ouzoud - I hadn't on going but is it worth us doing a detour? Also bearing in mind we are in an 8.5m 7ton van!
Thanks for any advice or reassurance that you can give
Cheers
Sally


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. It's an excellent campsite at camping Zebra at the Cascades, Ouzoud. It's owned by a Dutch couple, Renate and Paul.

Tel 066328576

N 32 00 351
W 006 43 177

Www.4x4marokko.nl
[email protected]

Val


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Alcohol... The rules say 1 thing BUT virtually everyone was stocking up in Spain... I went over with 15 vans in Jan 2013, we all stocked up..
It is available over there but very very expensive...

Depends if you like a tipple or not.. 
Pack plenty of meat, bacon etc...

and toilet rolls.... :wink: We didnt have any issues as we had loads but i did hear a few people were struggling to find some..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Certainly not an expert as we've only been the once but I would say head first to the Al Boustane campsite at Martil and get yourself acclimatised to the culture for a few days first, then move on to Chefchaouen, that's what we did.

If you want internet there is a main Maroc Telecom office in the town where you can get your 30 day dongle sorted as well, plenty of info about that on here.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11977

Re wine, we took a shed load and they never asked about booze at all, we stashed it all in the double floor. Unless things have changed If you do run out you can get some passable wine in the Marjane supermarkets for about £3.60 a 1.5 litre bottle. Spirits were expensive though.

Pete


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I go to Morocco twice a year and have been doing so for some time and I have never been searched or asked if I carry wine. I usually take several bottles and lots of beer. Chefchaouen is a pretty town and worthwhile visiting. Make sure you drive to the campsite via an easy access road and not via the town centre. The time it takes to get there from tangier med depends on the route and time of the day but it is not far.
Enjoy the trip

Joe


----------

